# Computer CPU!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for a reliable CPU

Does anyone know any store that sell AMD Phenom X4 / Phenom II X4 processor for $150 or lower (including tax)

Tiger Direct use to have a Phenom X4 2.30ghz cpu for $110 but they were out of stock >.<;; and possibly not on sales anymore  

If any Intel i7 is cheaper than $200 (including tax), I am interested in it too!

   

Going to build a brand new system next month and I am just doing price check / research now ^^

thanks!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've got my systems from PC Canada for almost 10 years now.

Good guys, good prices.

http://www.pccanada.com/


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

canadacomputers.com


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chris S said:


> I've got my systems from PC Canada for almost 10 years now.
> 
> Good guys, good prices.
> 
> http://www.pccanada.com/


Great Price!!! but WOAH!!! the store is so FAR AWAY!!! 



aeri said:


> canadacomputers.com


they only sell computer case and motherboard cheap, cpu price is average!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, I just swing down and pick it up typically. They build it for me, I can't be bothered these days.

Back in the day, getting a new computer was fun to put together with a few beers and a couple buddies. Now, it is just a pain in the ass.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

try the black market, let me know if you can find it


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

A friend of mine recently built himself a desktop, he got all the parts from a place called philtech for ~ $1000
Specs:
quad core 2.6
a good 512 video card AMD i think
500gig of 7200rpm harddrive
6 or 8 gig of DDR3 ram with cooling system
cd drives/motherboard an whatnot also.

Its on Spadina and college, on the East side of the street.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> try the black market, let me know if you can find it


What black market???

I know where to buy guns, drugs and exotic mammals, but a black market for cpu, I never heard of it!


----------

